# STeam Spiele crashen



## thingthing (16. August 2012)

Hi
Ich habe folgendes Problem bei gewissen Steam Spielen: Ich habe mir gestern Prototype 2 im Mediamarkt gekauft und wollte natürlich anschließend direkt loslegen. Als ich das Spiel jedoch starten wollte kam erstmal nur ein schwarzer Monitor und anschließend startete sich mein Rechner komplett neu. Habes anschließend mit neuinstallation und mehrmals starten versucht hat aber alles nicht geholfen, im Gegenteil. Jetzt bekomme ich bei jedem 2ten versuch es zu starten nen bluescreen und das andere mal startet halt der Rechner neu. 
Genau die selben Probleme hatte ich vor einiger zeit auch schon bei Duke Nukem habe da allerdings vermutet dass das daran liegt dass ich das Spiel online bei Steam gekauft habe und dass der Download kaputt ist.

Meine Rechnerdaten:

Mainboard: MSI 870A-G54
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 6870
Prozessor: AMD FX - 4100 Quad Core Prozessor
Betriebssystem: Windowns 7 64 bit

Hier ein Screenshot vom Bluescreenview



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mal versucht memtest drüber laufen zu lassen allerdings hängt sich der Rechner aus sobald ich das Programm zum dritten mal ausführe. Keine Ahnung ob ich da irgendwas falsch gemacht hab oder so.

Da ich mich nicht allzugut auskenne weis ich nicht ob euch das an Infos reicht. Wenn ihr noch was brauchen solltet sagt mir am besten auch wie und wo ich es finde.
Ich hoffe echt dass ihr mir hlefen könnt ich habe keine Lust darauf dass wieder 50€ wegen Steam draufgehen.


----------



## RubinRaptoR (17. August 2012)

Eine kurze Google-Suche zum Thema "ntoskrnl.exe" ergibt im Großen und Ganzen immer das Gleiche: Arbeitsspeicher oder Mainboard...

...würde auch zum Aufhängen bei memtest passen. Wenn du memtest laufen lässt, darf jeweils nur ein RAM-Riegel im Steckplatz sein, vorzugsweise im Steckplatz Nr. 1. Auf jeden Fall denke ich, dass dein Problem Nichts mit Steam zu tuen hat


----------



## thingthing (17. August 2012)

Ok werd dann mal die Riegel einzeln testen. Was aber seltsam ist ist dass Duke Nukem ohne Steam poblemlos lief.


----------



## thingthing (18. August 2012)

Hoffe doppel Posts sind erlaubt wenn nicht bite ich um Entschuldigung 

Also: Ich habe jetzt beide Ram Riegel einzeln mit memtest überprüft ohne Erfolg. Habe dabei festgestellt dass mein Lüfter so groß ist dass er die ersten beiden Ram Slots blockiert sollte aber soweit ich weiß kein Problem sein. 
Was ich auch probiert habe ist die ram riegel zu tauschen allerdings lief damit der Rechner garnicht erst hoch, keine Ahnung ob das normal ist. Als letztes habe ich versucht das Spiel mit nur einem Riegel zu starten wobei aber auch nur bluescreens rauskamen.
Damit müssten dann Fehler in den Ramriegeln ausgeschlossen sein oder sehe ich das falsch?

Hoffe ihr habt noch andere Lösungsansätze, würde mich sehr freuen


----------

